# Congratulations To the Champions at Invasion: Philippines vs. The World!



## AnitoKid (Apr 6, 2008)

A brief congratulatory post to the winners of Invasion: Philippines vs The World boxing
event held at the Araneta Coliseum in Cubao, Quezon City.

Mabuhay!

Link is here, friends!

http://anitokid.blogspot.com/2008/04/gerry-penalosa-rey-boom-boom-bautista.html


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, that's great!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

Filipino boxer's have always represented well!  Congratulations!


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you, friends!

All the best!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2008)

congratulations to all who competed


----------

